# Killing experience with Bear Razorheads



## Tailfeather (Feb 15, 2010)

I mentioned before I have a batch of the old glue on's that I'm shooting......hope to stick a pig with one soon.  

I know they've slayed a lot of critters over the years, and shot placement is the most important factor.....but how do they compare to Grizzly's, Simmons, Zwickeys, etc. with regards to blood trails and penetration?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2010)

After watching all those old Fred Bear movies where he kills everything from bobcats to moose, caribou, elephants and kodiak bears graveyard dead with them, I wouldn't really worry about how they compare to anything else-if I had some I'd stick 'em on an arrow and shoot critters. If they killed critters efficiently in 1954, they'll kill 'em just as efficiently today.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 15, 2010)

You already know the most important thing, where you put the broadhead into the animal. Some hits give you a great blood trail and some don't. My last bear broadhead went into a armadillo and both disappeared. No sign of the dillo or my arrow. Mike


----------



## fountain (Feb 15, 2010)

get em shaving sharp and dont look back..pick a spot and bury the arrow in it.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Feb 15, 2010)

I like 'em as two blade heads on my aluminum arrows.  They weigh @ 116 or 117 grains without the bleeder blade.  With a 30 grain adapter they come in @ 147 grains.  DEADLY!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Feb 15, 2010)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> I like 'em as two blade heads on my aluminum arrows.  They weigh @ 116 or 117 grains without the bleeder blade.  With a 30 grain adapter they come in @ 147 grains.  DEADLY!!


I'm gluing them on a 100 gr adapter......217 mean grains of broadhead......


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 15, 2010)

Tailfeather said:


> I'm gluing them on a 100 gr adapter......217 mean grains of broadhead......



Yep...Put in the right spot...
It will be in one side and out the other..
That head will do you a great job 
Best of luck to you


----------



## bobman (Feb 15, 2010)

I've killed a ton of deer with them over the last 40 years, file the pointed tip into a chisel tip so it wont fold over on a bone, sharpen the blades and they are deady.

I killed three deer with one shot by accident with one in Wisconsin in 1975, two does and a small button buck. 

Shot the nearest doe thru the lungs, the arrow went thru the neck of the doe behind her and stuck in the button buck. They all took off running none of them went 30 yards.

I didn't do it on purpose, back then the limit was one deer per hunter. My friends tagged the other two for me but they weren't real happy about it, even though they wanted and ate the venison.

10 yards  with a 70 Lb Bear super Kodiak TD I still have that bow


----------



## Necedah (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Bob, that's one of the best archery experiences I've ever heard. 
I've also used Bear broadheads for years, and I always got complete pass throughs, even cutting ribs in half.

Dave


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 15, 2010)

Would love to have seen the expression on your face Bobman...not to mention the expressions on your friends faces.


----------



## bobman (Feb 15, 2010)

At first I didn't have a clue what happened and once I figured it out I was worried because I had two illegal deer and this was long before cell phones.

Learned an important lesson that day about watching what was behind the animal I was going to kill.

I shot a 5 point buck once at about 5 or 6 yards with a bear razor head ( thats all I ever used) he was quartering away and I hit him right in front of his right rear leg, the arrow came out of his chest and stuck into a tree so deep I had to unscrew the tip and leave it in the tree.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 16, 2010)

Muzzy Phantoms are so close to being Bear Razorheads it would scare you. I used to shoot Razorheads but they have become so hard to find, I switched to Phantoms.


----------



## gurn (Feb 16, 2010)

That has to be the best deer hunting story I ever heard.
Three for one.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 16, 2010)

bobman,
 could you post a picture of one of the modified bear tips with your custom chisel point? i have heard of doing that, but never seen the modified tips.

great story, by the way the wardens up here still have you picture posted and would like to ask you a few questions.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 6, 2019)

I went back and reread this old thread.  We’ve lost two great trad bow hunters.  I’m proud to call them both my friend.  Roger and Gurn.  I can’t wait to see you boys again.


----------



## marthaj (May 7, 2019)

killed one deer & two yotes with razorheads over the years, oh yea, & a couple ground hogs.
 they just seemed to fly better than other heads, must have been the venting.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 7, 2019)

I know this threads about Bear Razorheads but I'm new to trad and have been practicing with Zwickey Eskimos.  After a lil' tuning I think they fly better than my viewpoints! Any of y'all killin with Zwickeys?


----------



## AllAmerican (May 8, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I know this threads about Bear Razorheads but I'm new to trad and have been practicing with Zwickey Eskimos.  After a lil' tuning I think they fly better than my viewpoints! Any of y'all killin with Zwickeys?


All I use, I'm into the Eskilites 135gr (real weight 148gr) and have killed with Eskimos and Magnus II.  I do not like vented.


----------



## robert carter (May 8, 2019)

I like the Zwickey no mercy heads in single bevel. I`ve used most all of them including the Bear Razorheads. I killed my first deer with a bow with a razorhead. Still have the broadhead.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 8, 2019)

I thought about this and don't believe I've ever shot anything with a Zwickey. I have with the Bear Razorhead, woodsmans, snuffers, stos, magnus, muzzy, thunderhead, etc. I've got a pack of delta's, maybe I will this year. I've been using 160 grizzlys( the black ones) lately and really like them. I can sharpen them easier than anything else, by far.


----------



## DAVE (May 12, 2019)

Bear razor heads is all I had ever used from when I first started around 1970 using fiberglass arrows and 45 lb re-curve. I have killed deer, bears and pigs with the bear heads and most were pass through. Only reason I quit using them is they became hard to get a few years ago. To me they were the best because they were tough and could be used over and over.


----------



## godogs57 (May 14, 2019)

They work just fine for me.


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 15, 2019)

Killed a few deer w/ them , they worked fine.


----------



## oldguy (May 16, 2019)

If you can kill a deer with a rock, why not steel?
Put it in the right spot.
Enough said.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 16, 2019)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Yep...Put in the right spot...
> It will be in one side and out the other..
> That head will do you a great job
> Best of luck to you



I still feel the same way about these old heads. Still carry a couple in my quiver.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 16, 2019)

robert carter said:


> I like the Zwickey no mercy heads in single bevel. I`ve used most all of them including the Bear Razorheads. I killed my first deer with a bow with a razorhead. Still have the broadhead.



Enough said here.....RC... Whats the pig count up to these days? 
A couple ba...zillion... This man is a killing machine with a bow. .


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 10, 2019)

I killed a big boar a couple weeks ago with a razorhead. The head didn’t survive the incident but it got the job done.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 10, 2019)

I like Grizzly and Sharks for toughness. The only Grizzly that I have had to break was due to the brick I hit on top of my box target. But with this day and time with companies changing hands the quality can change at any time. I'm still shooting Grizzlies from the old owner. I have bent some inserts on the Sharks and changed them out and back into action.


----------

